# My paphs under lamp



## hardy (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a small growing area under lights, mostly for housing my young paphs and other tender plants.

The paphs are placed under two 27W compact fluorescent lamps (6500K) which are turned on for 12 hours a day.

My growing medium of choice is pure sphagnum moss or sometimes with some perlite added.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks good, not too crowded yet. In time that will change


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice collection! Where are the tags to identify them? You will outgrow your space as soon as you deflask them or within 6 to 12 months you will be out of room.

Paphman910


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 12, 2009)

Lovely collection!!!! What plants are those with the light green leaves at the bottom of the picture??? TY


----------



## hardy (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks! No tags yet. Since they came from only 3 flasks they're still easy to remember. Yes, some of the compots badly need repotting, but I just don't have the space. I'm waiting for warmer weather, then I'll grow them outdoors.


----------



## hardy (Jan 12, 2009)

They're Paph sanderianum seedlings, one year out of flask.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 12, 2009)

I was talking about the ones that are inside the yellow circles on the pic I posted...! TY!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 12, 2009)

Make tags. You'll be surprised at how easy it is to get things mixed up.


----------



## hardy (Jan 12, 2009)

Oops, they're african violet, Rob's Lucky Number.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 12, 2009)

hardy said:


> Oops, they're african violet, Rob's Lucky Number.



Oh,...TY


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2009)

hardy said:


> Oops, they're african violet, Rob's Lucky Number.



a greenhouse grower near here was big into african violets until his ability to expand his collection far outpaced his ability to care for them... I remember that he had varieties that had 'Rob's x x ' related names on the tags. I guess plants really do get around!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 12, 2009)

Very nice growing under indoor conditions..  Your sand seedlings look very healthy...


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice . Hardy are you doing your own flask work? Until you get tags made up you colud always write the identity of the plants on the sides of the pots and flasks.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking very healthy. When it gets warmer? It's the cool season there now!?


----------



## Corbin (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking good. The plants look real healthy.


----------



## hardy (Feb 5, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Very nice . Hardy are you doing your own flask work? Until you get tags made up you colud always write the identity of the plants on the sides of the pots and flasks.



No, I bought all of the flasks. But I want to try some time.




NYEric said:


> Looking very healthy. When it gets warmer? It's the cool season there now!?



Yes, Taiwan has a winter period, around November to February.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice, same as NYC! :rollhappy: 20's today!


----------

